# What goes well with this?



## jujubee (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've been looking up recipes on how to make Salmon Wellingtons since Salmon is my absolute favorite food and I have been trying to find a really good rice dish to go with it. I'm looking for something light since Salmon is a very light and soft fish, so perhaps something like cheese & broccoli or something else. Would like to hear what others use or suggestions for this. I'm young so I haven't cooked many things yet, which is why I'm starting off with this to learn.

Thank you!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I personally wouldn't use cheese. Broccoli on the other hand sounds good. So does rabe broccoli or even better if you can find it, chinese spinach, or - not quite as good but better than broccoli - chinese broccoli. Another option would be to serve just plain rice with a side dish of sauteed bok choy, a touch of soy sauce. Keep it very simple. Even plain rice with a garnish of raw scallions would work here IMO. 

For some reason another side dish that comes to mind is steamed asparagus. 

Hope the salmon wellington tastes great. I've been meaning to try making one but never did.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Salmon as far as flavors are concerned is not such a light fish. It has a fairly assertive flavor due to it's oils (hurray for omega3!) that can therefore stand up to other assertive flavors. One of my favorites for pairing with salmon is an herbed couscous which could be a good alternative to rice as a starch. If you want an actual rice dish.. look up rice pilaf or risotto. As far as other side dishes to pair with salmon.. the possibilities are nearly endless. Consider an asian slaw using napa cabbage and rice wine vinegar, the vinegar cuts the oil of the salmon well. Another option that is great as a direct pairing would be something like a parsnip puree. You can place that on the dish and place your salmon directly atop it for a nicer presentation. I've done that with coriander crusted salmon filet with good results. Hope those suggestions help.. good luck young one!


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you need some acid in your side dish or an acidic sauce to help cut not only the salmon, but if the pate if your Wellington is a traditional recipe. Salmon Wellington would not be a light dish at all, but very rich. I wouldn't pair it with a heavy side though. If you are going to go through all that trouble to make a great protein, you don't want people to be focused on how rich the side dish is. You want the side dish to contrast the salmon, or you want it to be a "blank canvas" on which the salmon will stand out. I think the broccoli, broccoli rabe, asparagus, plain rice and rice pilaf are all good ideas. The cous cous too. I would probably want a little acid in my rice. You could make some plain steamed rice mixed with some plain black canoe rice (cooked separately then mixed), and toss it with some chopped parsley, a little lemon juice, salt and just a touch of agave syrup. If you aren't putting a mushroom duxelle inside the Wellington, you could do a rice pilaf with mushroom and toasted almond slivers. I also think rice vermicelli would be good.


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

I had some salmon the other night, and paired it with some straight forward rice, and some sauteed asparagus and the asparagus paired perfectly in my opinion nothing too fancy just a little olive oil in the pan some pepper and garlic and you're golden..


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I would also not call salmon a light fish, it's rich and fatty, yum!

A quick herbed risotto would be my choice.  When I say "quick" risotto I mean melt some butter in a saucepan, add the rice (go with a basmati or a carolina grain) and the juice of one lemon and sautee it.  Throw in some chopped scallion too and season.  Add water or veggie stock, cover and let it cook.  Before it's completely cooked through put in a handful of chopped herbs like parsley, dill, spinach, chives etc.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I would not serve a starch as the dough around the wellinton is enough. To stuff the wellington try a little crab or shrimp and leek,with dill

 Tomato Mont Blanc(stuffed with broc and cauliflour florets and a light sauce on the side as if served over or under wellington will make it soggy.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I am in agreement with Chef Ed and like his  suggestions ... very innovative.

On a simpler note, fresh lovely French style green beans or Green fresh asparagus with a lite hollandaise ... Since the plate is beige and light coral, I would go with a fresh Green vegetable ...Starch is too heavy here and un-necessary.

I would keep it simple and lite and not starchy.

Kind regards,

Margi.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A nice, fresh salad should work great. I would omit rice or any form of starch, as Chefedb suggested.


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe some seasoned new potatoes (dill, parsley or some other herbs) Sauce would be some sour cream base sauce(some mushrooms, herbs, lemon juice->->->) Acid in sauce would goes well with Salmon and IMO would be good friend to your dish.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you change your Salmon Wellington into a Salmon Coulibiac you will have your starch in the form of rice already included/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Flaky puff pastry/ a watercress sauce / white wine / mushroom, or dill ) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I would compliment the color with asparagus and a few strips of yellow zucchini al dente.

This dish does not really need potatoes or rice ....it can hold its own. Served with a salad before or after. IMHO.....

By the way if you have any phyllo left you can layer the phyllo sheets in muffin tins and add drunk pears or peaches (or apple) in them , perfect dessert.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

no starch....grilled leeks would be a nice accompaniment

grilled asparagus and portabella mushroom salad to start perhaps

simple light sauce for the wellington.....a fresh dill sauce is both light and summery....add lemon

dessert.....something with those wonderful summer peaches we all have now.....roasted or grilled just slightly or just plain sliced up with a bit of good vanilla bean ice cream or a sorbet.....some kind of good cookie of course

joey

sorry, meant to add that when i do individual salmon wellingtons, i usually make them with a layer of thick creamed spinach artichoke mix atop the salmon inside the pastry...the color and taste contrast is beautiful


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I like cucumbers and dill with salmon. Maybe a salad with cucumbers, fresh dill, lemon juice and a bit of plain Greek yogurt to hold it together.

Asparagus is lovely with salmon-- grilled or roasted with a bit of salt and olive oil- but the season is pretty much over, at least it is here. It was $5 a lb and not especially beautiful last time I looked.

If you wanted to stay seasonal, maybe some Swiss chard leaves, lightly sauteed with garlic and olive oil, finished with balsamic vinegar? Or butter and lemon juice with the garlic. Red pepper flakes are nice, too with the vinegar. So are dried currents.

Or green beans tossed with lightly browned, slivered almonds or with butter and lemon juice.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

How about an individual spinach and roasted red pepper souffle in a fancy timbale type mold.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Ed.

A roasted pepper and spinach souffle ... wow ... Great idea ... Love the adidition of color.

Kind regards.

Margaux.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

TOMATE RELLENO.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 22, 2012








Perhaps, a very lightly stuffed baked tomato with pinenuts, bread crumbs, Evoo and spinach ...

Photo Courtesy: Hellenic Foreign Trade and Tourism Ministry.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

That'l work looks nice

Guys  no potatoes with this dish


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Ed,

Thank you for your compliments.

One can use very small tomatoes such as a Pear Shape on Vine, one or two for the color ... filled with spinach, pinenuts and a light bread crumb topping.

I also believe, just a salad with dark green and magenta red oak leaf lettuce varieites drizzled with Evoo and a light vinegar, Rasberry for example, would be sufficient with such a filling dish as Wellington.

Ciao.

Margcata.

Kind regards.

Margcata


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see why rice wouldn't work with this dish.  Maybe I'm thinking of the large wellingtons where they are sliced and there isn't all that much pastry on one's plate.  I supposed salmon wellies would be individually wrapped making quite a lot of puff pastry per serving. 

Asparagus is a nice idea but so very out of season at the moment which will make it expensive, not locally grown, and not tasty enough. 

One of my most favorite things to serve with salmon is ratatouille and all its ingredients are still in season


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

That will work. Try stuffing a zuchinni boat with it ,looks nice and good side.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kou Kou,

I think an Italian Arborio short grain risotto would be lovely ( I live in Italia during the summers)  and Chef Ed´s idea, about stuffing  zucchini with the Risotto can be nice too or some lovely tomatoes.  The salmon ( light coral ), the pastry ( tan beige golden ), needs some bright enhancing greens and reds, lots of color. My viewpoint.   

There are so many palates, and so many options.

Margaux.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Asparagus is a nice idea but so very out of season at the moment which will make it expensive, not locally grown, and not tasty enough.
> 
> One of my most favorite things to serve with salmon is ratatouille and all its ingredients are still in season


Wow you're right I looked at asparagus prices and they are ridiculous.... forget about that idea.

Ratatouille is an *excellent* idea.


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

French Fries said:


> Wow you're right I looked at asparagus prices and they are ridiculous.... forget about that idea.
> 
> Ratatouille is an *excellent* idea.


I find this odd, here in Texas Asparagus is on sale.... I bought a whole bunch recently for dirt cheap


----------

